# Will they move in??



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have some empty brood comb, or failing that, _any _comb, put a frame of that in to improve your odds.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Go ahead and fill the nuc with frames, preferably with drawn comb, and if not, foundation. If a swarm moves in, which they very well might, they'll draw out wild comb in places where you have no frames and you'll have yourself a "cut out."

Grant
Jackson, MO https://www.createspace.com/4106626


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm waiting on an order that includes foundation and frames but will have to try to find someone that has some extra comb I could either beg, borrow or steal. Hopefully, this will work out.


----------

